

Show HN: Clickpath query language - Qwl
http://infunl.com/ql

======
mikegreenberg
This is an interesting idea, but this query implementation seems awfully
complex. What are the chances you are developing a sandbox where a user can
construct queries through a GUI against real-time data they've collected?

I think this will help people learn the query language more quickly; and as a
bonus, they'll ramp-up faster with your product by using simple queries
they've constructed from the sandbox which completely avoids that nasty
initial knowledge hurdle.

Signed up. :)

~~~
petrohi
Yes, visual query editor is a good idea, we will try to add it.

We hoped that people will try out examples from the front page to get used to
the language. Also writing small tutorial is in plans.

------
benbjohnson
Who is your target user? It seems like your copy on your site (for the home
page & query language) is geared towards developers but analytics are
typically used by the business/marketing guys.

~~~
petrohi
Target user is professional analyst. Someone who is hired or is consulting the
organization to provide "data science" services. We believe that this user
becomes increasingly technical with abilities to create workflows with
multiple tools and data sources to get insights. We hope that our service will
become indispensable tool for such user.

------
shivang
isnt is somewhat like event tracking and funnel analysis that mixpanel
provides.

They do provide a fair bit of flexibility of slicing and dicing of data as
well in their UI

~~~
petrohi
Yes, they indeed provide comprehensive UI to slice and dice the clickpaths.
Our goal is to build flexible and fast API to enable creating custom reports
and dashboards.

We also envision extensibility with custom functions and datasets so people
can do just about anything with their clickpath stream, including mashing it
up with their data.

~~~
shivang
I feel the data analysis in the most efficient way and to learn from the data
is the most important aspect to grow.

You have mentioned in the point 2 that "We do heavy-lifting of event
collection and pre-processing to enable fast and flexible queries powered by
map-reduce." I guess the event collection will be based on some Javascript
call. If that is so, do include the flexibility to attach some properties with
the event.

~~~
petrohi
Certainly. We have the ability to attach custom attributes to events and then
segment by them [1]. We envision both backend and frontend ways to attach
attributes. With frontend they could be set by JavaScript in the page. In
backend we have plugins for popular platforms in works.

[1] <http://infunl.com/#split>

